# Spyderco Ronin Reviewed



## Phil Elmore (Aug 14, 2003)

The Little Ronin That Could


----------



## Richard S. (Aug 14, 2003)

Phil, do you have a review or an opinion of Spyderco's Bob Lum fixed blade?...........respects


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 15, 2003)

No, I've never handled that one.


----------



## Richard S. (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks anyway........


----------

